# touchpad lag



## steve_o314 (Mar 1, 2019)

I am running FreeBSD 12-0 amd64 with MATE as my Desktop. The machine is a HP Pavilion dm4. Intel graphics chip. 

As much as I hate the trackpad on the laptop already, is there anyway to remedy the lag? I did not add any extra drivers than what is installed when I installed FreeBSD.


----------

